# Thursday night drinks 28th October, The Address , Dubai Marina pool bar



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

It seems that once again the 'official' organiser of the Thursday night drinks is busy with work... hence I take it upon my humble self to organise the activities for this week.

The proposed venue is the Pool Side bar at The Address Hotel in Dubai Marina. It is a chilled out place with beanbags and music in the background. In short the perfect place to unwind after a long week and hold a conversation with old and new expat forum attendees without having to shout!
See you all there at the usual time 9pm onwards!

PM me for more details and to get a mobile number so you can find the group!

Have a great week people and look forward to chilling out on Thursday


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I suppose that's close enough so I can stumble home ...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I might pop in for a shandy


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> I suppose that's close enough so I can stumble home ...


 You only drink water so you should be ok, right?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> You only drink water so you should be ok, right?


Si signora ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm tentative for now. Hope to be able to make it. Thanks Yoga Girl for organising


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice spot, i`m working nightshift though!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How long have you been working night shift? Tell them we insist you do not miss any forum events!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s just the shift pattern two mornings, two afternoons, two nightshifts and four days off. It`s meant to take an average of five years off our lives but it pays the bills!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for organising! I am in!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

flying on thursday going back to US .. if i miss my flight i will join in


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Soooo since Dubai is not dry tomorrow (phew!).... keep those messages coming!

Look forward to winding down after a loooooooooong week!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll be there at 7 ... LOL


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Soooo since Dubai is not dry tomorrow (phew!).... keep those messages coming!
> 
> Look forward to winding down after a loooooooooong week!


Now that my panic attack's over.... I'm in! See you there


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't forget to PM me to get contact details so you find us!!
ALready been in the situation that people get there but cannot see us!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Yoga Girl, doesn't look like I will be able to make it to this one. Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not going if Pam isnt going ...LOL


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hahaha! I'm flattered...or maybe a little worried!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fancying a little something low key... more like a cold one on the beach, heels dug into the sand, chatting about our paths walked in this crazy world and toasting simpler times with a good friend. :tea:

Do you guys stay out late? Never know, might come later later. 

Friday anyone planning anything?


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

So to attend one of these events, you just have to be a member of the forum? Thats a bit more reassuring as I am moving over on my own and a bit nervous about the fact I know no one. I wont be making this one but am planning on moving out Dec/Jan when everything get finalised with work. 

I will be attending in the future!!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Cold one?? does that mean a Bud? Coors? Mad Dog 20/20? Old English?? hahhahaha


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

@ Pammy ... ya know what I mean .. but sure .. that too ... lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> Cold one?? does that mean a Bud? Coors? Mad Dog 20/20? Old English?? hahhahaha


Whatever fits into my satchel/cooler


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

hmmm .. how many 40's can your satchel hold? Twizzlers and Sizzlers?? lol


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey Yoga Girl, doesn't look like I will be able to make it to this one. Hope you all have fun!


So what's new?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Onerahi27 said:


> So to attend one of these events, you just have to be a member of the forum? Thats a bit more reassuring as I am moving over on my own and a bit nervous about the fact I know no one. I wont be making this one but am planning on moving out Dec/Jan when everything get finalised with work.
> 
> I will be attending in the future!!!!


Hi there
no you dont technically have to be a member of the forum... but it helps so you can read the posts!! 
And especially in sending that initial PM to get the contact details of the organisers.... There has been more than one occasion when people didnt do that and ended up walking into a bar and wondering how to recognise us??!!
Unless of course you want to go round asking people if they are a Saint (Ari - wishful thinking BTW on the Saint part! or yogagirl or.... woman.... or something! You might meet some new people and then again you will most probably get a lot of funny looks!

Look forward to welcoming you later this year!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> hmmm .. how many 40's can your satchel hold? Twizzlers and Sizzlers?? lol


Dear Saint
can you please live up to your name and take this private conversation into the lounge before Elphaba has to do the delete thing again??

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> So what's new?


Oh you are so bad! 
Chances are that I will be inebriated before 8pm tonight considering how my day is going! So not sure you guys are going to want me around as I might end up bringing everyone down!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh you are so bad!
> Chances are that I will be inebriated before 8pm tonight considering how my day is going! So not sure you guys are going to want me around as I might end up bringing everyone down!


Meeee bad??? I am an angel 
So... are you playing hard to get with the group meet ups???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Meeee bad??? I am an angel
> So... are you playing hard to get with the group meet ups???


 I would never play hard to get with any of you! 
I will try and make it but really don't want to be like Saint Ari and confirm and then not show up!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Considering I'm a saint ... does that mean that I outrank ya? 



Yoga girl said:


> Meeee bad??? I am an angel
> So... are you playing hard to get with the group meet ups???


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Como??!! I never have confirmed and not make it ... 

Whatcha talking about? Pssh please ... 





pamela0810 said:


> I would never play hard to get with any of you!
> I will try and make it but really don't want to be like Saint Ari and confirm and then not show up!


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

As i am new blood on your social gathering am i correct in thinking this is fancy dress?( I will remember who answers yes!)


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> As i am new blood on your social gathering am i correct in thinking this is fancy dress?( I will remember who answers yes!)


more like casual then fancy


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> As i am new blood on your social gathering am i correct in thinking this is fancy dress?( I will remember who answers yes!)


Oh absolutely ... I'll show up all dolled up in my Vera Wang LBD and Manolos, tonight ...

I suggest you do the same if you don't wanna be underdressed ...


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

As the venue is staggering distance for me, I might just toodle along for a drink at some point in the night.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Enjoy yourselves little ones and take a nice long sip for me 

Will miss u guys/girls tonight!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm coming too hopefully. Will bring some friends if i do. Hope Marcel or Harry is there if we do, the only two I know!


----------



## pleasure (Oct 28, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> It seems that once again the 'official' organiser of the Thursday night drinks is busy with work... hence I take it upon my humble self to organise the activities for this week.
> 
> The proposed venue is the Pool Side bar at The Address Hotel in Dubai Marina. It is a chilled out place with beanbags and music in the background. In short the perfect place to unwind after a long week and hold a conversation with old and new expat forum attendees without having to shout!
> See you all there at the usual time 9pm onwards!
> ...



Hi , I am new here in Dubai and looking for some friends to hang out with ,
can i join you guys ?
how i can contact you ?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pleasure said:


> Hi , I am new here in Dubai and looking for some friends to hang out with ,
> can i join you guys ?
> how i can contact you ?


yes you can join us ... since your new you cant send PM to get contact details


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry guys, Four security guards three cab drivers and seven joe publics could not direct me to The Address, 1 Hour and fifteen minutes of searching the marina convinced me that i spoke english better 21 days ago when i left blighty. I will bring a compass next time!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is so funny... its not for you, but it is for me. I have now been here a week shy of a year, and get lost like that pretty much every time I try to go anywhere. 

Hope you have better luck next time. 

(I have no idea where it is at either)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:



Jynxgirl said:


> That is so funny... its not for you, but it is for me. I have now been here a week shy of a year, and get lost like that pretty much every time I try to go anywhere.
> 
> Hope you have better luck next time.
> 
> (I have no idea where it is at either)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thunderbird, are you sure you`re not American? It`s the Hotel connected to the Marina Mall, pretty hard to miss. Better luck next time!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess some people are just too proud to ask (ie send a PM) or google....or take advice (how many times have we asked people to PM for contact details and not just turn up?) The Address Hotel in Dubai Marina is one of the easiest places to get to in the Marina and well known, better than many other hotels!

You all missed a great night


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Thunderbird, are you sure you`re not American? It`s the Hotel connected to the Marina Mall, pretty hard to miss. Better luck next time!!


so your saying that Americans are stupid?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

(We dont do well at the quizes!!!  We were literally LAST that night they left us on our own)


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> (We dont do well at the quizes!!!  We were literally LAST that night they left us on our own)


you guys just didnt have the smart American (me) there


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hash, are you saying they aren`t?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hash, are you saying they aren`t?


Smart americans?

Isn't that a bit of an oxymoron Felix?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Smart americans?
> 
> Isn't that a bit of an oxymoron Felix?


Some fightin words :fencing:...

Good thing I can take a joke ... :eyebrows::lol:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

*How did this post become racist?*

How did this thread become racist?? For the record there are people of all nationalities not bothereing to PM to get the contact details of the organisers and they only realise their mistake too late I.e. When they can't find the place or the group.
We have all been newbies. We have all made mistakes... But if a senior expat continues to repeat something... Shouldn't it be obvious that maybe there is a reason behind it?

Enough of the racist remarks people! 
Let's think about next weekend and how to have fun with old and newcomers alike, regardless of the rest.

 

I do believe the organising committee is already brewing up some great ideas.....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

But I might not find the venue since I'm an American ... :usa2:



Yoga girl said:


> How did this thread become racist?? For the record there are people of all nationalities not bothereing to PM to get the contact details of the organisers and they only realise their mistake too late I.e. When they can't find the place or the group.
> We have all been newbies. We have all made mistakes... But if a senior expat continues to repeat something... Shouldn't it be obvious that maybe there is a reason behind it?
> 
> Enough of the racist remarks people!
> ...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> But I might not find the venue since I'm an American ... :usa2:


You mean you won't be flaking out on us... again??

PM me for details...


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> You mean you won't be flaking out on us... again??
> 
> PM me for details...


Ok guys, enough is enough, I remind you that i was unable to find the venue, I also do not know what PM MEANS? And i normally win Quiz nights!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> Ok guys, enough is enough, I remind you that i was unable to find the venue, I also do not know what PM MEANS? And i normally win Quiz nights!


Thunderbird, join us for Quiz night on Monday. HarryPalmer has put up a thread. It's at Bidi Bondi on the Palm.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Thunderbird, join us for Quiz night on Monday. HarryPalmer has put up a thread. It's at Bidi Bondi on the Palm.


Thank you for the Invite, that would be a yes normally however wife and family arriving tomorrow for 10 days and i am very much looking to that. I will be coming to events thereafter.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don`t know about racist but when did it become a thread for people with a sense of humour failure!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Talk to me .. what up?



Yoga girl said:


> You mean you won't be flaking out on us... again??
> 
> PM me for details...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thunderbird1 said:


> Ok guys, enough is enough, I remind you that i was unable to find the venue, I also do not know what PM MEANS? And i normally win Quiz nights!


PM means private message.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

now, now... come on... why don't we admit some people can't find certain parts of their own body without directions and a map, say nothing of a quite large hotel in an area where there aren't so many


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The poor guy has been in Dubai 4 days, give him a break!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well i guess there are two useful lessons. Firstly have at least a look on the net so that you know where you are going and secondly never take a taxi that han`t a clue where you wanna go.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well i guess there are two useful lessons. Firstly have at least a look on the net so that you know where you are going and secondly *never take a taxi that han`t a clue *where you wanna go.


Sometimes not that easy in Dubai!!!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You are joking aren`t you Andy? This place is pretty easy to find your way round when compared to places like London, Athens or even Glasgow. Admitedly it`s not as fool proof as NYC.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You are joking aren`t you Andy? This place is pretty easy to find your way round when compared to places like London, Athens or even Glasgow. Admitedly it`s not as fool proof as NYC.


Yeah I agree about dindin your way around the landmarks towers help as well the comment was regarding the taxi drivers knowing where they are going!


----------

